# Playing iPod through Windows Media Player on another computer?



## Snoofie (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope someone can shed some light on this, since I have no idea how to go about it. I've googled some stuff but I'm wondering if there's a way to do this without having to install software on a computer that's not mine. :/

Anyway.

I work at a gym. And the music that's played in the main part of the building is all top 40, hip-hop stuff. I do like that sort of thing, don't get me wrong, but hearing the same 10 or 15 songs over and over and over again gets old pretty fast. If I shut the doors between the reception area where I work and the main gym, then I can't hear the music -- which is great -- but then I don't have *any* music, which sucks.

So I was wondering: is there a way that I can connect my iPod to the computer at my desk and play my own music through Windows Media Player? I'm sure there's probably a way to do it, but, as I said, I just have no clue how to even start. And, since it's not my computer, I don't want to install any files or software on the computer. (Plus, we can't get online at work anyway, so I wouldn't be able to download anything even if I was willing to install any software.)

If anyone has any suggestions, I'd be eternally grateful. :flowers:


----------



## ICYBLUE (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't think you can do this. The only way you can do is either install the iTunes onto your computer or you can convert you iPod music through iTunes to mp3 then burn to cd or copy to usb stick and play those music form your computer. iTurns have those feature to convert your own playlist.


----------



## Snoofie (Feb 27, 2010)

Problem solved! I did manage to find a program (PodPlayer) that I unzipped directly onto my iPod after turning on the "disk use" option, and it works perfectly for playing music on the work computer (without even having to use WMP!)


----------

